# Honey container sizes



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

How many different sizes and styles of honey containers do you offer? I would like to minimize what we have to have on hand when bottling, and would like to hear from others on what you use.

We currently offer 3/4 lbs bears and 1.5 lbs skep bottles.

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

djastram said:


> How many different sizes and styles of honey containers do you offer? I would like to minimize what we have to have on hand when bottling, and would like to hear from others on what you use.
> 
> We currently offer 3/4 lbs bears and 1.5 lbs skep bottles.


We currently offer 1LB muth jars and quarts by request. The 1LB muth jars are a big hit.

Shane


----------



## Larry S (Feb 5, 2012)

tsmullins said:


> We currently offer 1LB muth jars and quarts by request. The 1LB muth jars are a big hit.
> 
> Shane


i sell at my farmers market pints and quarts only

Larry S.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Depends on where it is going. We do 8,16oz Queensland jars. pint and qt and 12 oz bears. Then five gallon buckets.


----------

